# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  ρυθμίση στροφων μονοφασικο μοτερ

## peppasko

θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω πως θα καταφέρω σε ένα μοτέρ "μονοφασικο" 1 kw  και 700 στροφών να έχω δυνατότητα να ρυθμίσω τις στροφές του σε 300 400 500 και 600
thanks

----------


## th_shak

Δες αυτά και ίσως σε βοηθήσουν. Αν δεν θες μικροελεγκτή ψάξε για παρόμοια κυκλώματα στο Google.

http://www.atmel.com/dyn/resources/p...ts/doc7545.pdf
http://www.atmel.com/dyn/resources/p...ts/doc7546.pdf

Πηγή: http://www.atmel.com/products/AVR/mc/?family_id=607

----------


## peppasko

thanks

----------


## sakis

υπαρχουν τρεις τροποι 

α) με ντιμμερ οπως αυτα που εχουμε για τα φωτα αλλα με καποιες αλλαγες 
Β) με βαριακ  καπως κοστοβορο αλλα πραγματικα δουλευει καλα
γ) με ινβερτερ και η καλυτερη αλλα σωστη λυση μια και θα μπορεις να ρυθμισεις και προς τα πανω και προς τα κατω απο τις 700 στροφες και με το βασικο πλεονεκτημα οτι η δυναμη το κινητηρα παραμενει ιδια ακομα και οταν δουλευει στις  400  στροφες  ( πολυ σημαντικο  !!!!)

----------


## GEWKWN

αυτο που πρεπει να κανεις ειναι να παρεις
ενα "μικροεπεξεργαστη" και με καταλληλο τροφοδοτικο (220 dc)
να κανεις μια οδηγηση σε ηλεκτρονικα υσχυος
για να παραγεις μικροτερες ταχυτητες 
*τα δεδομενα που επιρεαζουν την ταχυτητα περιστροφης ειναι:
1) Συνχοτητα
2) Γωνια Φ
3) αριθμος των πηνιων
Αρα αυτο που μπορεις να αλαξεις ειναι η συνχοτητα.

----------

